# Statisches und dynamisches Binden?



## Math55 (26. Jul 2005)

moin, was genau ist das? wäre schön, wenn mir das jemand an einem beispiel erklären könnte .

vielen dank!!


----------



## perdian (26. Jul 2005)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin, was genau ist das?


Na such doch einfach mal:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statisches_Binden
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=tutorial+"Statisches+Binden"+"dynamisches+binden"&lr=


----------



## byte (26. Jul 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_06_008.htm#Rxx66970


----------

